# Äquivalent zu PrintWriter?



## duddel123 (2. Dez 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sende ein command als String über 


```
clientOut = new PrintWriter(client.getOutputStream(),true);
clientOut.println("Auli");
```

was auch wunderbar klappt, ich möchte aber auch Strings, empfangen können, ich habe in der API keine PrintReader gefunden, und 
	
	
	
	





```
clienIn.read() auf einen clientIn = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader(client.getInputStream()));
```
 liest mir die bytes in dem stream als int Wert aus und damit auch leider die Strings.

Weiss jemand ob der PrintReader wirklich nicht vorhanden ist, oder bzw. wie man da vorgeht!!


gruss + dank an alle...


----------



## foobar (2. Dez 2004)

Was hast du denn gegen den BufferedReader einzuwenden?

```
...
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader( InputStreamReader( client.getInputStream()));
String line = br.readLine();
....
```


----------



## meez (2. Dez 2004)

Zudem überleg doch mal...
Was soll den ein PrintReader sein?? Sowas wie eine lebendige Leiche???


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2004)

da gibt es doch jetzt ab jdk v1.5 die scannerklasse..

die kann das au..und ist nen bissle komfortabler..


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Scanner.html


----------

